# 300 on the way!



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I received my FedEx tracking number for my Bathyscaphe 300. It is schedule for delivery Tuesday morning. It looks like Aquadive is overnighting them to customers.

Watch is coming in just in time, my wife and I are traveling for the Thanksgiving holiday this week. I'll strap the watch on and head out for vacation. I'll try to snap a few quick shots along the way to post here. :-!


----------



## xno (Mar 10, 2006)

DEMO111 said:


> I received my FedEx tracking number for my Bathyscaphe 300. It is schedule for delivery Tuesday morning. It looks like Aquadive is overnighting them to customers.
> 
> Watch is coming in just in time, my wife and I are traveling for the Thanksgiving holiday this week. I'll strap the watch on and head out for vacation. I'll try to snap a few quick shots along the way to post here. :-!


Pictures when you get it!!!!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Ditto with the pics Demo



xno said:


> Pictures when you get it!!!!


----------



## jetpilot (Feb 28, 2008)

Finally a wrist shot! And from someone who takes some of the best pics I have seen on the Dive Watch forum. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Aquadive mod1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Enjoy it and wear it in great health!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Well... I just checked the FedEx tracking number again and the watch is a no-show. It is still in Memphis which means it won't be delivered until Wed morning. I will be out of town for the week by then. I won't have the watch in my hands until I return next week. o|

Sorry guys, no photos until next week.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Your disappointment is felt...sorry


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)

Darn.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, and I feel your pain. My 100 was due today, but the FedEx update just changed from today to "not available",whatever that means... Wonder if they're having trouble clearing customs for some reason?


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

I know it's no consolation, but I got mine late as well. The lateness for mine was customs. It arrived the next day and the wait was worth it.



jswing said:


> Sorry to hear that, and I feel your pain. My 100 was due today, but the FedEx update just changed from today to "not available",whatever that means... Wonder if they're having trouble clearing customs for some reason?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

I called FedEx, and it was a customs delay, but it has cleared now and will be here sometime tomorrow. No big deal, I feel much worse for Demo who won't get his hands on his for a week.


----------



## jetpilot (Feb 28, 2008)

jswing, did you get the 300? And if so, pics necessary!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

No, I got the 100. My wrist is only 6.75", the 300 would be too big for me.


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)

I suspect that the next-day service from Austria to the United States is unrealistic. I followed mine, shipped on Monday and scheduled for delivery by noon on Tuesday, from Austria to Paris to Newark to Memphis and now to Dulles, then Winchester, then Clear Brook, VA. It got as far as Memphis on Tuesday. It cleared customs almost immediately, but by then it was too late for any more travel. All I'm saying is don't expect it the next day. Has anyone received an Aquadive that quickly?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

The 300 arrived this morning, finally. It was hung up at the FedEx Memphis facility clearing customs (paperwork issue). Then the Thanksgiving holiday delayed delivery again. Well, it is now strapped on my wrist and I have to say I am a very happy camper. Finishing on this watch is extremely impressive and now seeing it in person I fully understand the price point. The Bathyscaphe 300 is a very nice watch. I love the deep gloss black dial, it reminds me of my Omega Ploprof 1200m. The hour markers are beautiful with their polished, faceted contour. Bezel action has a very unique feel to it. The clicking tactile feedback is like a mechanical ratcheting sound and feel, almost like on a ratcheting socket wrench. One thing I have to mention about the bezel, it does _not_ have a lumed triangle at the 12:00 marker. I find the lack of this feature very surprising on on a dive watch with this heritage. Case finishing is gorgeous and extremely well executed. This watch feels and looks like it's Swiss and German manufacturing background.

I'll write up a full review with plenty of photos later this week. Overall I am really happy with the 300. Nice work Aquadive. |>


----------



## Aquadive mod1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks, glad you like it. We have more option and enhancements coming soon. The bezel ratchet is due to the laser cut bezel spring. I'll have my BS 300 - and so will a few other guys - at the GTG this Saturday. Mucho pics to come. Enjoy the beast!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Quick shot from last night of my 300. More photos this weekend. b-)


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Man does that look goooooooood....



DEMO111 said:


> Quick shot from last night of my 300. More photos this weekend. b-)


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeet!

Looks awesome.......how does it feel on the wrist?


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Shannon, it is very comfortable, especially with the Isofrane strap. I am accustom to wearing large divers so I do not notice the weight of the watch. I haven't weighed them but my Kobold Seal or UTS 3000m feel heavier on my wrist than the BS 300. I find that when wearing some of my heavier divers I am adjusting the position of them on my wrist throughout the day. I don't have to do that with the BS 300. I strap it on in the morning and forget it is there.... unless I am staring at it and admiring it's design. :-d


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> Shannon, it is very comfortable, especially with the Isofrane strap. I am accustom to wearing large divers so I do not notice the weight of the watch. I haven't weighed them but my Kobold Seal or UTS 3000m feel heavier on my wrist than the BS 300. I find that when wearing some of my heavier divers I am adjusting the position of them on my wrist throughout the day. I don't have to do that with the BS 300. I strap it on in the morning and forget it is there.... unless I am staring at it and admiring it's design. :-d


Thanks Dave,

Man I'm really looking forward to your photo's....and of course.... ordering my own 300:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Mondher (Dec 31, 2011)

Man,

It doeos look so sweeeeeeeet....
Congrats for the new incomer.

I'll be wearing mine hopfuly before the end of this Month 

Wear it in good health

Mondher


----------

